# Berkley Yakhard rod



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I bought one of these rods from Anaconda a couple of months back for $32.

It's about 4 foot long and perfect for the kayak as I can flick it around easily and have full control all the time. I even pulled up a decent-sized stingray on it, which was kinda fun.

I like it so much I just bought another one from Tackleworld, this time for $29.99.

I fish mainly in the Maroochy and Mooloola rivers so this set-up is perfect for me.

Just thought I'd pass it on, as you might want to check them out sometime.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Sort of green/camo design and a solid glass tip? I think this is the rod I pulled from the surf at noosa a couple of weeks ago. Definitely a style of rod with a specific application in mind. I'd love something similar in some high modulus graphite.


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

I dont get these rods. I think they were designed by someone who doesnt yak fish?

how do you get a fish around the front of your yak with a 4ft rod? I find 7ft the lerfect length on my swing. just clears the nose nicely


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

maddog said:


> I dont get these rods. I think they were designed by someone who doesnt yak fish?
> 
> how do you get a fish around the front of your yak with a 4ft rod? I find 7ft the lerfect length on my swing. just clears the nose nicely


I'll second that......Good if you got a 5ft reach...


----------



## apnearabbit (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't like its guide. If choosing a small rod, ugly stick is a better choice.


----------



## legs2691 (Jun 19, 2010)

I looked at the yarkhard 2pce rod a little while ago, and was interested as a good secondary rod if nothing else.

I'm with you jp1, and think this could be a very handy rod. As not being a kayak rod, some people don't have 13 and 14ft yaks or want great rocket launchers behind them to catch on trees. I looks like it would stow away very nicely inside many sit - ons.
So anything that works for you is fine. Good luck and tight lines with your rods.


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Scater, that's the rod exactly.

I fish from a Viking Nemo, so I can reach the end with the four-foot rod, no worries. Arm length plus rod covers a pretty fair distance.

Might not work on the longer yaks but it's perfect for me. I hate stuffing around with long rods on the water.


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

looks the goods as a bait rod e.g. stash it in the hull when finished using it


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't know that i've ever had to play a fish around the front of the yak, particularly in an estuary situation which is what this rod is designed for. Generally with a bit of pressure from the fish either front or back even a beast like the tempo usually turns in the water.


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Took the new rod out for its first spin today. Pulled up a litle flatty and 40cm tailor - it'll do me!

By the way Scater, there's a graphite version for about $89.


----------



## shovelnoseshark (Mar 27, 2010)

sounds good i might have to invest in one :lol:


----------



## sayaka (Oct 10, 2008)

any chance of a few pics


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Here's the one i found next to my 7-foot loomis:










Close-up of the join just above the foregrip (note mine is called a yakstik, not a yak hard, maybe a slightly different model):










on the underside: SH5002 Length 5'0" Line Class 4-8kg Sections 2pce


----------

